
[2015] How one man earns $1M a year teaching web programming on Udemy - Osiris30
http://www.businessinsider.com/rob-percival-online-coding-courses-2015-2
======
tryitnow
Good for him. The world needs more developers and web development is a skill
that is worth far more than the measly $199/course. Presumably these courses
are worth it compared to trying to cobble something together yourself via free
sources.

I'm glad that new educational models are rewarding innovators. We desperately
need to re-skill the economy.

